# Man



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

can i get a pity response to a post?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> can i get a pity response to a post?


sure............


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The world is at peace once again:angel:


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Can I write a cheque?

Yo!

Yao!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> Can I write a cheque?
> 
> Yo!
> ...



Can I write a check?

Yo!
GIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Yao Ming! Yao Ming! Yao Ming!

Yao Ming! Yao Ming!!

Yao Ming! Yao Ming! Yao Ming!

Yao Ming! Yao Ming!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> Yao Ming! Yao Ming! Yao Ming!
> 
> Yao Ming! Yao Ming!!
> ...


I agree! I will name my first born Taylor MING! in his honor.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Yao the man!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>333</b>!
> Yao the man!



No, YAO the man! i salute you sir :laugh:


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

his last name is YAO!!!!

so you should be taylor Yao!


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

What's this whole thread about again?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> What's this whole thread about again?


i had a string there of no responses to my posts so i asked for atleast some pity responses.


----------

